# Ears up, then down, then up, then down - 20 weeks



## Darkenor (Jun 16, 2012)

My GSD ears have been going up and down for a while now. Last week they'd finally stood up at what I thought was "for good" but today one has flopped down again. I cannot tell if he's teething, but I assume so because it's the right time. I've heard the mantra:

"If they were up once, they'll go up again."

On this forum. Do you all think this is the case, or should I glue them for safe measure?


----------



## apenn0006 (Jun 22, 2012)

Both of my dogs' ears were up all last week...now the first ear to stand up is the one that is folded over for the past few days. Mine is coming up on 4 months old so I am attributing it to his big boy teeth about to come in. I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

If he's teething, a behaviorist told me that the calcium going to his ears is now going to his teeth. When his adult teeth come in, the calcium will go back to his ears and they will come back up. Personally, I wouldn't worry about it. That's exactly what happened to Jasira. When she got all her adult teeth, her ears came back up fine.


----------



## m1953 (May 7, 2012)

20 weeks is major teething time so it is very normal for ear,s to be all over the place. This can go on till he is six or seven months old, sometimes longer


----------

